# Sweet Anise aka Fennel



## AnthonyC (Nov 12, 2011)

Can this be safely eaten Sulcatas? Right now it's everywhere by me & it's cheap. 

http://www.schreiberandsons.com/fennel.html


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes your tortoise(s) can eat fennel.....   
fenel the vegetable right?


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 12, 2011)

Yessir... fennel the vegetable.


tyler0912 said:


> Yes your tortoise(s) can eat fennel.....
> fenel the vegetable right?


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yepp....all of the plant is edible sir!


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2011)

mine wont touch it.. i guess they dont like licorice..


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm going to give them a bite in a few. I'll post whether or not it was a Yes or a "are you freakin' kidding me!?"



Laura said:


> mine wont touch it.. i guess they dont like licorice..


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 12, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I'm going to give them a bite in a few. I'll post whether or not it was a Yes or a "are you freakin' kidding me!?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ascott (Nov 13, 2011)

Sooooo Anthony, was it a hit or a "get out of here and take that crap with you" *door slam*


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 13, 2011)

No, I haven't tried it yet. I went to my brother's this morning to help him move some furniture & I hit the mother load of dandelions & broad leaf plantains. I gave a them a mix of that and some yellow squash and red bell pepper and forgot all about the Anise. Tonight is another feeding so I'll def try it then. Finding dandelion and broadleafs this time of year & especially after the 1st snow is like hitting the lotto! I'll let you know later... Promise!!! 



ascott said:


> Sooooo Anthony, was it a hit or a "get out of here and take that crap with you" *door slam*


----------



## ascott (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome score.... okay I will accept your promise  Although they may not be feeling like much of anything later if they made like piglets on the other good stuff....LOL


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2011)

I love it when I come across a score like that. I filled (and I mean stuffed full) three grocery bags the other day with plantain, mallow, grass, sow thistle and a little clover. Lasted 3 days...


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 13, 2011)

Vegas won't touch it, he sniffs it and walks away...


----------



## ascott (Nov 13, 2011)

Awww Anthony....you promised?


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

Ooopsy! Forgot to post the verdict.
THEY LOVE IT! Tore it up! Pretty much skipped right over the dandelions, broadleafs, yellow clover (Wow, I feel like the leprechaun from Lucky Charms... and Blue Diamonds!)... anyway...
THEY LOVE IT! Just cut it into little strips. I'll try to get pics if I have time.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2011)

Will have to add that to the list of things to try someday.


----------



## ascott (Nov 15, 2011)

NICE!!!! Glad to hear an added item to the goody list....


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 15, 2011)

See Miss Grumpy! I came through!! 



ascott said:


> Awww Anthony....you promised?


----------



## ascott (Nov 15, 2011)

on the floor rolling.....LOL 

mr late on his promise pants.....


----------

